# Je ne sais pas vider un dossier de ma corbeille sous OS9 SheepShaver



## The Jibest (17 Août 2021)

Salut,

J'ai un dossier vide dans ma corbeille OS9 sous SheepShaver impossible à vider. J'ai tout essayé, sorti, remis, option-vider la corbeille, etc.

J'ai un message qui me dit " ne peut être supprimé car il contient des éléments en service", un dossier vide...

Que puis-je faire, j'ai oublié mes astuces depuis le temps ?


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2021)

Le sortir et le renommer ?


----------



## The Jibest (17 Août 2021)

J'ai fait ça aussi, il s'appelle dossier vide pour insister


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2021)

L'écraser avec  un autre dossier ? Ou fichier ? Je ne sais plus si c'est possible (fichier écrasant dossier)


----------



## baron (17 Août 2021)

S'assurer qu'il ne contient pas d'élément invisible ?


Invité a dit:


> L'écraser avec  un autre dossier ? Ou fichier ? Je ne sais plus si c'est possible (fichier écrasant dossier)


J'aurais dit la même chose mais je ne sais plus non plus dans quel sens ça marche… Sans doute qu'un fichier peut remplacer un dossier du même nom.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Août 2021)

Le mettre dans la Corbeille sans la vider, redémarrer et retenter de vider la Corbeille.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Août 2021)

Si tu redémarres, l'élément en service dans la corbeille ne devrait plus l'être...


----------



## The Jibest (18 Août 2021)

pour vos pistes !

Je fais lepoint :

un dossier du même nom créé sur le bureau et mis à la corbeille, les 2 dossiers cohabitent avec le même nom. Au vidage, seul celui ajouté part.
un fichier du même nom et jeté, le dossier garde son nom avec copie en plus et cohabite avec le fichier. Au vidage, seul le fichier part, reste la copie...
redémarrer depuis OS9 ne vide rien, pas plus que le lancement de SheepShaver depuis El Capitan

Je ne connais pas d'équivalent du Terminal ou d'un utilitaire pour ça.


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2021)

Tiens, j'y pense, en regardant avec Gregs Browser pour voir s'il y a des fichiers cachés dans ton dossier ?


----------



## The Jibest (18 Août 2021)

Gregs Browser n'a pas détecté de fichiers cachés


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Août 2021)

Essaie de reconstruire le bureau au démarrage (cmd+opt), peut-être un fichier mal répertorié dans le fichier desktop DB/DF...

sinon tu crées un nouveau volume dans les prefs de SheepShaver, tu recopie le contenu de l'ancien dedans (il ne va pas copier les fichiers/dossiers cachés comme la corbeille), puis tu retires l'ancien toujours dans les prefs de Sheep et tu le redémarres...

sinon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2021)

Ne perdez pas de vue qu'on ne parle pas d'un problème sur un Mac, mais sur un émulateur. De mémoire, j'ai aussi rencontré naguère ce problème sans jamais y trouver de solution, il me semble bien qu'il doit être lié à un bug de SheepShaver plutôt qu'au système lui-même.


----------



## The Jibest (19 Août 2021)

Je confirme a priori la réflexion de @Pascal 77  SheepShaver a ses limites, il faut que de temps en temps je le relance plusieurs fois pour qu'il démarre, et là, cette corbeille en apparence pleine. Je vais m'en contenter. Je l'utilise tous les jours.

Pour info, je mets les dernières versions toujours développées https://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=7360

SheepShaver est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pu quitter Snow Leopard vers El Capitan et conserver l'usage d'AppleWorks 

La quat'pattes de Joe Bar est un bon souvenir


----------



## The Jibest (22 Août 2021)

Je reviens pour un détail

Cette corbeille pleine me gâchait un peu le paysage, j'ai ressorti le dossier vide et je l'ai rendu invisible avec Gregs Browser 

Entre temps, toujours grace à Gregs Browser, j'avais viré Desktop DB et Desktop DF pour forcer la reconstruction de bureau, sans effet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2021)

Une chose que tu peux tenter, c'est créer une nouvelle image disque dans laquelle tu transfère l'intégralité de ton disque dur sauf le dossier de la corbeille (que tu dois pouvoir rendre visible via Greg Browser), après la copie tu bénis le système dans le nouveau disque*, tu vérifie bien que le dossier système a pris l'icône spécifique, et tu tentes de démarrer sur le nouveau disque. Une fois que tu es certain que ça fonctionne, tu peux jeter l'ancien disque.

(*) bénir le dossier système : après la copie, il apparaîtra certainement avec une icône générique, tu l'ouvres, et tu double-clique sur des fichiers qui doivent te renvoyer un message du genre "ce fichier est utilisé par le système, vouante pouvez pas l'ouvrir". Tu peux aussi double-cliquer sur le dossier nommé "Système". Entre chaque double-clic, tu fermes le dossier système pour voir s'il a chopé l'icône idoine. Quand il l'a, ça doit être bon.


----------



## The Jibest (23 Août 2021)

Cette manip, je dois la faire dans SheepShaver sous OS9 ?

Le disque "dur" à transférer, c'est celui nommé Unix (par défaut) ? Sur le bureau où j'ai la corbeille récalcitrante, j'ai 2 disques, OS9 et Unix.

Question de simple utilisateur, quelle différence avec la création d'un nouveau disque à désigner dans le préférences SheepShaver ?


----------



## DoesNotBite (23 Août 2021)

Je me souviens que le problème se réglait en choisissant l'option de vider de manière sécure. Hélas je ne me rappelle plus ce qui permet de faire apparaître cette option sur SheepShaver. 
[Sinon, j'utilise aussi SheepShaver tous les jours, et quand je rencontre un problème grave, je recopie la version de la veille à partir du back-up quotidien].


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Août 2021)

The Jibest a dit:


> Cette manip, je dois la faire dans SheepShaver sous OS9 ?
> 
> Le disque "dur" à transférer, c'est celui nommé Unix (par défaut) ? Sur le bureau où j'ai la corbeille récalcitrante, j'ai 2 disques, OS9 et Unix.
> 
> Question de simple utilisateur, quelle différence avec la création d'un nouveau disque à désigner dans le préférences SheepShaver ?





gpbonneau a dit:


> sinon tu crées un nouveau volume dans les prefs de SheepShaver, tu recopie le contenu de l'ancien dedans (il ne va pas copier les fichiers/dossiers cachés comme la corbeille), puis tu retires l'ancien toujours dans les prefs de Sheep et tu le redémarres...



Tu vas dans les prefs de SheepShaver, tu cliques sur "Create..." pour ajouter un nouveau volume dans la liste, en plus du premier qui est celui sur lequel tu démarres OS9.




Tu auras une fenêtre de création de fichier pour donner un nom et une taille au nouveau volume (dans Volume size tu mets la même taille que celui qui est déjà en cours).
Puis tu cliques sur "Save and Quit", pour quitter SheepShaver (et "Eteindre" sous OS9).

Tu relances SheepShaver et au moment d'arriver sur le Finder sous OS9, il va te demander d'initialiser le nouveau volume (et de lui donner un nom). Ensuite tu verras un nouveau volume sur le bureau (donc 3 : OS9, le nouveau et Unix).

Tu ouvres le volume OS9, tu sélectionnes tout et tu recopies le contenu sur le nouveau, ça va vite ;-).
Si tu as des fichiers/dossiers sur le bureau (pas des alias) tu dois les copier aussi (car ils sont placés dans un dossier caché "Desktop Folder" sur le volume donc pas sélectionné quand tu as recopié le contenu).
Tu ouvres le nouveau volume pour t'assurer que le Dossier Système a bien l'icône qui va bien.

Puis tu retournes dans les prefs de SheepShaver, tu sélectionnes l'ancien volume OS9 et tu cliques sur "Remove" (ça le retire de la liste, ça ne l'efface pas, tu peux toujours le remettre avec "Add...").
Puis tu cliques sur "Save and Quit", pour quitter SheepShaver (et "Eteindre").

Au prochain démarrage, il va démarrer sur le nouveau volume.


----------



## The Jibest (24 Août 2021)

@gpbonneau  pour le détail de ces précisions.

Je vais prendre le temps de réaliser cette manip et de tout vérifier.


----------



## The Jibest (25 Août 2021)

J'ai un doute dès le début, j'ai besoin de précisions avant d'aller plus loin.

SheepShaver, je l'utilise depuis des années et je ne me souviens plus comment j'ai construit le fichier *Classic.dsk* qui est la seule référence apparaissant dans les prefs de SheepShaver. Le nom de ce fichier n'est pas sur le bureau où résident *OS9*, le disque du système 9 a priori, et *Unix*, le disque de données.

Donc, si je dois créer un autre disque dans les prefs de SheepShaver c'est un nouveau fichier dsk, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2021)

Oui.


----------



## The Jibest (25 Août 2021)

Ok, je crée un autre fichier dsk, je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec le terme _image disque_. 

Une fois créé et redémarré, je vais voir comment ça se présente pour tout transférer sauf le fichier Trash dans lequel j'aurai remis le dossier vide invirable.


----------



## The Jibest (26 Août 2021)

Je viens de réaliser la manip, c'était plus simple et rapide que de l'appréhender 

Par contre, j'ai toujours mon dossier vide dans la Corbeille impossible à vider.

J'ai peut-être raté un truc ? J'avais remis ce dossier vide dans la Corbeille après l'avoir rendu visible avant de créer la nouvelle image disque...


----------



## The Jibest (26 Août 2021)

Bon, je reviens après quelques autres essais improvisés.

J'ai relu @Pascal 77 pour voir que je n'avais pas désélectionné la Corbeille avant la copie intégrale de l'ancien disque OS9 vers le nouveau.

En fait, la *Corbeille* apparaît en *Trash *sur le Bureau, ça, je ne peux pas toucher. Dans OS9 j'ai rendu visible un dossier Trashes que j'ai déselectionné avant la copie. Une fois déselectionnée l'image disque originale pour redémarrer avec la nouvelle. Là, catastrophe, ça bugue à plusieurs niveaux, inutile que je détaille.

Du coup, j'ai remis l'ancienne configuration et rendu invisible ce foutu dossier vide.


----------



## winstonsmith (29 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Ca ressemble un peu à The Thing (lien Mac4Ever), non ?
W.


----------



## The Jibest (30 Août 2021)

Salut,

Effectivement, ça ressemble, mais ce n'est pas un fichier sans nom, mais un dossier avec un vrai nom. Cela dit, j'ai vérifié dans le dossier Système et dans le dossier Extensions, je n'ai pas de fichier sans nom.

 pour le retour dans le futur


----------

